

My weekend project: ObamaMillion.com - zaidf
http://www.obamamillion.com

======
zaidf
On my last day in SF, I randomly had this idea to create a huge physical
wallpaper with little pictures of Obama fans all over the world.

Logistically, that would be hard to do and I just didn't know much about
wallpapers. So I decided to start with a digital version which I coded in LAMP
over New Year's. In the process, I learned a fair bit about ImageMagick and
PayPal integration.

We'll see where it goes:)

~~~
redorb
not to be rude, people should stop chasing the million dollar homepage...It
won't happen again till people forget about it :)

~~~
zaidf
"It won't happen again till people forget about it :)"

shh:)

On a more serious note, I obviously think this idea is different enough than
MDH. Of course I'll find out just how much...which is how the world of
launching new stuff works.

------
sutro
Parse error: syntax error, unexpected '}' in
/home/obamamillion/modules/obamamillion.tools.php on line 51

